

RubyMotion API Reference - misaelpc
http://blog.rubymotion.com/post/35843841267/rubymotion-api-reference-smart-file-dependencies
New RubyMotion API Reference!
======
danenania
As a seasoned ruby developer working on my first ios app in Objective C, I'm
intrigued by RubyMotion and would be very interested to hear about the
experiences others have had in using it, and whether it's a legitimate,
production-ready replacement.

I've resolved to finish my current app in Objective C to be sure that I have a
decent grasp of the standard stack before reaching for a higher level
abstraction, but it does feel pretty painful at times to slog through some of
the language's awkwardness and verbosity after using the likes of ruby, go,
and clojure. This isn't to say that Objective C doesn't also have its bright
spots, but I tend to feel that they mostly end up getting buried in unwieldy
syntax and the bulkiness of xcode.

~~~
gavingmiller
My position, I've done a fair number of iOS apps and am well versed in Ruby.
The meta-programming aspect of RubyMotion is what appealed to me. There's a
ton of boilerplate in iOS that could be eliminated. I attempted to migrate an
iOS app to RubyMotion. I stopped because the debug tools weren't mature
enough. It was a lot of fun to work with when everything worked! Like
everything in life I suppose...

I will go back to RubyMotion once it has better debug facilities. And I won't
do an app re-write; I'll do a new app. HTH. :D

~~~
mpweiher
Objective-C has quite a few metaprogramming capabilities itself, what do you
find missing?

~~~
gavingmiller
Yeah, I've used dynamic method calls in Objective-C and I just Ruby easier to
use when doing those types of tasks.

------
dmishe
Descriptions could use formatting love, see UITableViewDelegate

